# [Wet Thumb Forum]-LUDWIGIA INCLINATA VAR. VERTICILLATA 'CUBA'



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hmmmm funny how this plant hasn't been posted yet...

Hardiness: Moderate
Light Needs: High
Plant Structure: Stem
Family: Onagraceae
Genus: Ludwigia
Region: Central/South America
Location: Cuba
Size: Individual stem width: 10-15cm (4-6in)
Growth Rate: Fast
Can Be Grown Emersed: Yes



















and my actual cuba:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you figured out how to make it red?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

just got it last week, so far it has grown about 2 inches, but no sign of any red. right now the stems are only about 6-7 inches tall.

i will definately post my results later on.

i also got aromatica with this shipment, and it is already turning all sorts of shades from purple to pink to yellow.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, all the new growth as of yesterday has been turning pinkish. i don't know what it is about my fertilization, but it is very rare for my "color changing" plants to go from green to red.

my sunset hygro turned the most beautiful shade of pink last week, then i did my usual weekly wc, and it was all over. i hope this new stuff stays red.

also, the new aromatica growth is bright green


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, i have reached yellow??? maybe it's slowly changing lol.


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

This was the reddest I had the plant turn, but that tank was really deprived of NO3. Most of the time, it's just orange.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, i have got my cuba to become red. it's not as good as victri's, but still nice looking.

my only problem not is that the bottom leaves fall off really bad. it seems like only the top 6 inches have leaves.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Russell, that can indicate a nutrient issue. Mine keeps leaves all the way down.


----------

